# Mark of the Beast.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Bible has a lot of warnings about taking the mark of the Beast. Whatever else, don't take it, do not take it!



> Rev. 13:[15] And it was given him to give life to the image of the beast, and that the image of the beast should speak; and should cause, that whosoever will not adore the image of the beast, should be slain. [16] And he shall make all, both little and great, rich and poor, freemen and bondmen, to have a character in their right hand, or on their foreheads. [17] And that no man might buy or sell, but he that hath the character, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name. [18] Here is wisdom. He that hath understanding, let him count the number of the beast. For it is the number of a man: and the number of him is six hundred sixty-six.





> Rev. 14:[9] And the third angel followed them, saying with a loud voice: If any man shall adore the beast and his image, and receive his character in his forehead, or in his hand; [10] He also shall drink of the wine of the wrath of God, which is mingled with pure wine in the cup of his wrath, and shall be tormented with fire and brimstone in the sight of the holy angels, and in the sight of the Lamb.
> [11] And the smoke of their torments shall ascend up for ever and ever: neither have they rest day nor night, who have adored the beast, and his image, and whoever receiveth the character of his name.





> Rev.16: [2] And the first went, and poured out his vial upon the earth, and there fell a sore and grievous wound upon men, who had the character of the beast; and upon them that adored the image thereof.





> Rev.19:[20] And the beast was taken, and with him the false prophet, who wrought signs before him, wherewith he seduced them who received the character of the beast, and who adored his image. These two were cast alive into the pool of fire, burning with brimstone.





> [4] And I saw seats; and they sat upon them; and judgment was given unto them; and the souls of them that were beheaded for the testimony of Jesus, and for the word of God, and who had not adored the beast nor his image, nor received his character on their foreheads, or in their hands; and they lived and reigned with Christ a thousand years.


So we now have the technology to microchip people for identification and trade purposes. Now there's something new on the scene called Vegus nerve stimulation. There's a center in New York where they are planting chips into childrens skulls. These chips send electro magnetic pulses that are said to help with a myriad of ailments. Everything from ADHD to depression to bulimia and more. I just find that really scary. It sounds to me like something, when put in the wrong hands could really be used to control a person's will. Does anyone have further knowledge about this stuff?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I just had this conversation with some friends that I thought were intelligent. Their position was that chips are put into pets, that it's proven technology, and should be used to locate lost children. They were all for it to my astonishment.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I just had this conversation with some friends that I thought were intelligent. Their position was that chips are put into pets, that it's proven technology, and should be used to locate lost children. They were all for it to my astonishment.


Of course, things made for a good purpose i.e. finding lost pets is turned into something like finding lost children, then the elderly, then... on and on it goes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I will not take the mark and that has long been my stand. I will endure persecution first ....... but I sometimes wonder about the chips in my credit cards, if a micro chip can be ingested unknowingly, I sincerely now doubt there will be a line to sign up and you either get in or get out. The evil one is a dark and sinister manipulator, this .... we already know.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Got any Tats?

Not me.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I love the idea of chips. I would LOVE to be able to locate my family 24/7 and be able to pay for groceries by swiping my hand! And would live to not carry ID, to just be able to scan my wrist instead of showing ID. Oh, it's the dream! The nightmare is everyone else. The problem is I can't trust anyone entirely. Because humans suck big hairy ones.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> I love the idea of chips. I would LOVE to be able to locate my family 24/7 and be able to pay for groceries by swiping my hand! And would live to not carry ID, to just be able to scan my wrist instead of showing ID. Oh, it's the dream! The nightmare is everyone else. The problem is I can't trust anyone entirely. Because humans suck big hairy ones.


^^^^ beware my friend, that is the convenient mindset the has been orchestrated.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Got any Tats?
> 
> Not me.


Nope.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

They will have to kill me to chip me!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Seems ole' Paul Harvey had both eyes open...... in 1965


If I Were the Devil 

If I were the Prince of Darkness I would want to engulf the whole earth in darkness. 

I'd have a third of its real estate and four-fifths of its population, but I would not be happy until I had seized the ripest apple on the tree. 

So I should set about however necessary, to take over the United States. 

I would begin with a campaign of whispers. 

With the wisdom of a serpent, I would whispers to you as I whispered to Eve, "Do as you please." 

To the young I would whisper "The Bible is a myth." I would convince them that "man created God," instead of the other way around. I would confide that "what is bad is good and what is good is square." 

In the ears of the young married I would whisper that work is debasing, that cocktail parties are good for you. I would caution them not to be "extreme" in religion, in patriotism, in moral conduct. 

And the old I would teach to pray — to say after me — "Our father which are in Washington." 

Then I'd get organized. 

I'd educate authors in how to make lurid literature exciting so that anything else would appear dull, uninteresting. 

I'd threaten TV with dirtier movies, and vice-versa. 

I'd infiltrate unions and urge more loafing, less work. Idle hands usually work for me. 

I'd peddle narcotics to whom I could, I'd sell alcohol to ladies and gentlemen of distinction, I'd tranquilize the rest with pills. 

If I were the Devil, I would encourage schools to refine young intellects, but neglect to discipline emotions; let those run wild. 

I'd designate an atheist to front for me before the highest courts and I'd get preachers to say, "She's right." 

With flattery and promises of power I would get the courts to vote against God and in favor of pornography. 

Thus I would evict God from the courthouse, then from the schoolhouse, then from the Houses of Congress. 

Then in his own churches I'd substitute psychology for religion and deify science. 

If I were Satan I'd make the symbol of Easter an egg 

And the symbol of Christmas a bottle. 

If I were the Devil I'd take from those who have and give to those who wanted until I had killed the incentive of the ambitious. Then my police state would force everybody back to work. 

Then I would separate families, putting children in uniform, women in coal mines and objectors in slave-labor camps. 

If I were Satan I'd just keep doing what I'm doing and the whole world go to hell as sure as the Devil.
Paul Harvey 1965


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Guess I'll be devils advocate in this conversation.

So who's to say what the mark of the beast is? Is it possible we all already have it and don't know it....like cellphones or credit cards? 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Guess I'll be devils advocate in this conversation.
> 
> So who's to say what the mark of the beast is? Is it possible we all already have it and don't know it....like cellphones or credit cards?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


My friend ....... Advocate at your own risk.

ad·vo·cate

noun
a person who publicly supports or recommends a particular cause or policy.
"he was an untiring advocate of economic reform"

synonyms:
champion, upholder, supporter, backer, promoter, proponent, exponent, spokesman, spokeswoman, spokesperson, campaigner, fighter, crusader


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> My friend ....... Advocate at your own risk.
> 
> ad·vo·cate
> 
> ...


I know what an advocate is. The term "devil's advocate" is one used when someone points out the other side or variations to an argument so as people don't get too focused on one possibility and miss another.

I'm just saying who determines what the mark is? I could be wrong here but I don't think the bible describes it in detail. So who's to say we don't already have it. Since the description is so vague it could be a lot of different things, ie. A bar code tattoo, credit cards, an actual triple 6 stamped on your forehead.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> They will have to kill me to chip me!


Amen Brother. Preach on. That mean old antichrist will find our shooting irons hot and empty. 
A few years back seem to recall some of the TV preachers saying the military folks are going to be the first of mass chipping of humans. Apparently those dog tags aint real precise in identifying deceased heroes. Ain't heard much about it lately. I bet Trump would do it. Hes pretty pragmatic but not a Bible scholar..lol. Know the Hidebeast would be all in favor.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm just saying who determines what the mark is? I could be wrong here but I don't think the bible describes it in detail. So who's to say we don't already have it. Since the description is so vague it could be a lot of different things, ie. A bar code tattoo, credit cards, an actual triple 6 stamped on your forehead.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


The bible seems to indicate that the markof the beast is intrisically tied to worshipping his image. So, I don't think it's gonna be something they can plant on unsuspecting people without them knowing it--unless--they can control the brain (i.e. the will) via these electronic pulses. That's a long shot, though. Even if these chips have nothing to do with the anti-christ, it would seem to me to be an extremely dangerous thing to do. It can't be good to surrender your nerous sytem to some outside entity that could zap you at anytime they like. Bad.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> The bible seems to indicate that the markof the beast is intrisically tied to worshipping his image. So, I don't think it's gonna be something they can plant on unsuspecting people without them knowing it--unless--they can control the brain (i.e. the will) via these electronic pulses. That's a long shot, though. Even if these chips have nothing to do with the anti-christ, it would seem to me to be an extremely dangerous thing to do. It can't be good to surrender your nerous sytem to some outside entity that could zap you at anytime they like. Bad.


Hmmm ..... alot of people I see wandering (and I literally mean wandering) around seem like they may have already been zapped. Yep, bad.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> The bible seems to indicate that the markof the beast is intrisically tied to worshipping his image. So, I don't think it's gonna be something they can plant on unsuspecting people without them knowing it--unless--they can control the brain (i.e. the will) via these electronic pulses. That's a long shot, though. Even if these chips have nothing to do with the anti-christ, it would seem to me to be an extremely dangerous thing to do. It can't be good to surrender your nerous sytem to some outside entity that could zap you at anytime they like. Bad.


Agreed. Even though I'm playing "devil's advocate" in metaphor I would never let the gov. or anyone else implant something in me that could be used to track or whatever. As for worship people seem to worship money and celebrity over most things. So a credit card could be seen as the mark of the beast. Or I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts the Kardashians are the spawns of Satan and involved with the mark in some way.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mark of the Beast?

Nope, I wouldn't let the Skank touch me!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The question of the mark of the beast actually is fairly simple, . . . not complicated, . . . and not easily manipulated.

The first mention of it is *THE IMPORTANT* verse as it fully and completely describes it and it's function.

It WILL NOT come into play until the "beast" or _major world ruler (perhaps the one world ruler)_ comes to power, although he may not yet have been revealed as the beast. He will have a henchman, . . . the false prophet, . . . who will support and lift up the beast, . . . in all ways.

One of those ways is the _*"mark of the beast"*_, . . . which is VERY SPECIFIC in the language used.

*Revelation 13:16-18 (KJV) 
16 And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads: 
17 And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name. 
18 Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six. 
*
1. Everyone will get it, . . . universal, . . . no exceptions

2. It will be IN, . . . not ON, . . . not AROUND, . . . not ATTACHED TO, . . . not MAYBE ASSOCIATED WITH, . . . but it will be IN THE RIGHT HAND, . . . OR THE FOREHEAD. It is important to see that the language makes it understood that it will be something injected, . . . or otherwise, . . . implanted within the body.

3. There are ONLY TWO locations, . . . right hand, . . . forehead, . . . not the BILLFOLD, . . . not A CHIP ON A CREDIT CARD, . . . not ON A STRING AROUND YOUR NECK.

4. Without it, . . . one will not be able to buy or sell, . . . and the implication inherent is that you may not also buy services, . . . or sell yours, . . . meaning you cannot work to receive wages. EBT card holders will need the mark to use their cards.

5. It has been almost 2000 years since that was written, . . . and we now have the technology to make it come to pass.

Personally, . . . I will be out of ammo, . . . or shot full of holes before they will "mark" me, . . . but that is just MY choice, . . . others may see it differently. Those who do, they have a very severe warning. No place in all the rest of the Bible offers the opportunity for them to repent. Perhaps they can, . . . and it is not stated, . . . but a "perhaps" is a pretty shaky thing on which one would want to hang their eternal destiny.

At any rate, . . . like I said, . . . it is simple, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Agreed. Even though I'm playing "devil's advocate" in metaphor I would never let the gov. or anyone else implant something in me that could be used to track or whatever. As for worship people seem to worship money and celebrity over most things. So a credit card could be seen as the mark of the beast. Or I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts the Kardashians are the spawns of Satan and involved with the mark in some way.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Heard a lot of speculation on that topic over quite a few decades. A lot of old folks in my day was pretty sure the mark of the beast was a SS number..which always sounded rational to me. Few other prime contenders but cant think of em right now. Seems like the Jehova Witnesses think its something off the wall. I tried to find a link to find out but they nearly got me coverted just reading about It. So this link should be safe. 
What is the mark of the beast?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We are already marked, it's call Social Security number, without it you can't do much, though I still have mine where is says ( not for identification) on it, I get funny looks from people who ask for it and I tell then if I give it to them I'm breaking the law....


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

rstanek said:


> We are already marked, it's call Social Security number, without it you can't do much, though I still have mine where is says ( not for identification) on it, I get funny looks from people who ask for it and I tell then if I give it to them I'm breaking the law....


It is Memorized by each one of us - In the 'forehead' if you will.

We right it write constantly and without it you can't bank or work 'in the right hand'. Numbering us all will soon be world wide shortly.

Get your water or electricity turned on with out it? Nope. Cash a pay check with out it? Nope.

Every transaction requires that you gave it to somebody.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great point on that. Guess my grand parents was right about that after all. You aint a Jehovahs Witness by any chance are ya?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Great point on that. Guess my grand parents was right about that after all. You aint a Jehovahs Witness by any chance are ya?


Nope. I was born Irish Catholic and I am more like a Non Pacifist Seventh Day Adventist Apostolic cross these days. I go to a non-denominational Christian church.

Jesus said 'Call no man Father.' I don't. He said 'Sell your cloak and buy a sword.' I did. His first miracle was water to wine. I drink wine. Beer and Whiskey too. David danced 3 three days in the street naked in ecstasy. I dance. Sometimes naked in the front yard with wifey.

The Sabbath was made for man, not the other way around. So I work on Saturday if I have to. I don't believe in supporting Pastors, they should support themselves. I believe in supporting communities.

I struggle with loving my enemies. I struggle with forgiveness of those who sin against me. Christ said let no man come between you and your heavenly Father. I don't. However I am not opposed to sending them to him so he can salvage them, or not. In as loving a way as I can of course.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought the number is "his" number, the number of the "beast", not some random number, assigned to you and me. ??

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> Nope. I was born Irish Catholic and I am more like a Non Pacifist Seventh Day Adventist Apostolic cross these days. I go to a non-denominational Christian church.
> 
> Jesus said 'Call no man Father.' I don't. He said 'Sell your cloak and buy a sword.' I did. His first miracle was water to wine. I drink wine. Beer and Whiskey too. David danced 3 three days in the street naked in ecstasy. I dance. Sometimes naked in the front yard with wifey.
> 
> ...


Well let us continue to pray about the unforgiveness thing. If allowed to grow it will turn into a root of bitterness..wherein many will be defiled. Biggest spiritual blocker in the universe. Some folks I have spoke with over the years tend to look at forgiveness as an emotional response..which it is not. Forgiveness is an "ACTION" and a Commandment. We forgive folks by Acting as we have forgiven them. The forgetting can take a while. Try that and report back.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Profound perspective and thanks bigwheel for the reminder of the truth. I keep a list of quotes or words to live by and I am gonna borrow this one and share, as I know you won't mind.

I'm gonna be in the metromess next weekend taking my wife and daughter to see Hillsong United perform in the American Airlines Center ....... can ya get the riff raff cleaned up outta Dallas before I get there?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@a watchmen; my point was that, I the chip sounds nice, were it not for the corrupt nature of man.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Also, could liberalism not simply be the mark of the beast? Right hand could mean common/convenient and "in the forhead" could me common ideology. Zeitgeist.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> @a watchmen; my point was that, I the chip sounds nice, were it not for the corrupt nature of man.


Understood Jim, yes modern conveniences and technology can enhance our lives, and occupy our minds away from ourselves and the truth. But, as you stated ...... the corrupt nature of man continues to fall prey to the agenda of the Enemy.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

It's really depressing. Its like watching someone in terrible pain, be denied the wonder of opiates because they insist on getting high.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Bigwheel that's the way I actually am working on it. Like I said it is a struggle. 

Loving them is harder. Love is actually an action as well, not just a feeling. Same thing there.

Wisdom is something else too. Getting wise to the shenanigans of the miscreants who mean to do you and yours ill is process too.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)




----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

^love is an action^


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Guess I'll be devils advocate in this conversation.
> 
> So who's to say what the mark of the beast is? Is it possible we all already have it and don't know it....like cellphones or credit cards?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Well he bible defines it further "He causes all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on their right hand or on their foreheads, and that no one may buy or sell except one who has the mark or the name of the beast, or the number of his name." Revelation 13:16-17

so it will have to be something that links money to purchases... You must willingly take it and at the same time profess your loyalty to the "ruler"

NOBODY will get it by accident...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> The question of the mark of the beast actually is fairly simple, . . . not complicated, . . . and not easily manipulated.
> 
> The first mention of it is *THE IMPORTANT* verse as it fully and completely describes it and it's function.
> 
> ...


I do not think everybody will get it.. there will be some that refuse...

the question is how does he cause people to get the mark... well as some folks will tell you they have no problem killing others to make sure their kids eat.. well getting a mark/chip so you can buy food is easier then killing somebody

there is a warning to not take the mark and and it is clear you can not buy and sell without it.. so some refuse..and will suffer Satans wrath and be killed or will go into hiding


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Profound perspective and thanks bigwheel for the reminder of the truth. I keep a list of quotes or words to live by and I am gonna borrow this one and share, as I know you won't mind.
> 
> I'm gonna be in the metromess next weekend taking my wife and daughter to see Hillsong United perform in the American Airlines Center ....... can ya get the riff raff cleaned up outta Dallas before I get there?


Well heck yeah we can have that rathole cleaned up. We just need a few Bradleys with the twin fifties on top.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> It is Memorized by each one of us - In the 'forehead' if you will.
> 
> We right it write constantly and without it you can't bank or work 'in the right hand'. Numbering us all will soon be world wide shortly.
> 
> ...


please... I can still buy and sell with cash..with or without a ssn.. It will have to be something that connects directly to the bank and you will have to profess loyalty to the anti christ.. and me getting a kid a social security number can not send them to hell


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not think everybody will get it.. there will be some that refuse...
> 
> the question is how does he cause people to get the mark... well as some folks will tell you they have no problem killing others to make sure their kids eat.. well getting a mark/chip so you can buy food is easier then killing somebody
> 
> there is a warning to not take the mark and and it is clear you can not buy and sell without it.. so some refuse..and will suffer Satans wrath and be killed or will go into hiding


Believe the Book says..them who dont take the mark or maybe those who refuse to worship the image of the Beast will all be killed..so guess no need to worry about them causing trouble.

Revelation 15 (GNV)
And it was permitted to him to give a]spirit unto the image of the beast, so that the image of the beast should speak, and should cause that as many as would not worship the image of the beast should be killed.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Heard a lot of speculation on that topic over quite a few decades. A lot of old folks in my day was pretty sure the mark of the beast was a SS number..which always sounded rational to me. Few other prime contenders but cant think of em right now. Seems like the Jehova Witnesses think its something off the wall. I tried to find a link to find out but they nearly got me coverted just reading about It. So this link should be safe.
> What is the mark of the beast?


One of their positions was this:

_The meaning of 666 is a mystery as well. Some speculated that there was a connection to June 6, 2006-06/06/06. However, in Revelation chapter 13, the number 666 identifies a person, not a date. Revelation 13:18 tells us, "This calls for wisdom. If anyone has insight, let him calculate the number of the beast, for it is man's number. His number is 666." Somehow, the number 666 will identify the Antichrist. For centuries Bible interpreters have been trying to identify certain individuals with 666. Nothing is conclusive. That is why Revelation 13:18 says the number requires wisdom. When the Antichrist is revealed (2 Thessalonians 2:3-4), it will be clear who he is and how the number 666 identifies him._

I know I am almost 99.99901% chance of being wrong as wearing red in a bull ring, . . . but it does not say that the number is 6 6 6, . . . what it says is _(Revelation 13:18) 
18 ......... and his number is Six hundred threescore and six. _

Writing that out long ways is 600 20 20 20 6, . . . with just a minor bit of scrunching you CAN come up with this number: 600-20-2026, . . . and again I know there is virtually no chance of it being the "magic" number, . . . but I have always wondered just who has that social security number.

And, . . . yes, . . . MM, . . . you are correct, . . . the taking of the mark is not totally universal, . . . a few of us will not have it because we refused it. I meant (but didn't explain it very well) that the intent from the false prophet is that it will be universal, everyone, everywhere. Mea culpa.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Well he bible defines it further "He causes all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and slave, to receive a mark on their right hand or on their foreheads, and that no one may buy or sell except one who has the mark or the name of the beast, or the number of his name." Revelation 13:16-17
> 
> so it will have to be something that links money to purchases... You must willingly take it and at the same time profess your loyalty to the "ruler"
> 
> NOBODY will get it by accident...


So let me ask you this (and I am asking because of my ignorance on the subject). Can we change this or is it written in stone? Meaning, is it possible to rewrite this prophecy by enough people not accepting the mark and fighting back or this will happen and there is nothing anyone can do?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> So let me ask you this (and I am asking because of my ignorance on the subject). Can we change this or is it written in stone? Meaning, is it possible to rewrite this prophecy by enough people not accepting the mark and fighting back or this will happen and there is nothing anyone can do?


No, there is nothing.

There are different types of prophesies. One, for example, is the one Jonah took to Nineveh. Either shape up or God was going to come uncorked on them. They did, and He didn't. Had they ignored the warning, He would have.

The end time prophesies are to let us know what is going to happen. It is the end; a culmination of 6,000 years of man and his free will making decisions. Either being with God or not, and Lucifer intervening wherever he can.

John was not told this prophesy, but was transported to the time so that he could write what he was shown. It will be as it will be. It is, in essence, the future before it happens.

Sorry.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As far as the mark is concerned, it is my opinion that those who take the mark on the hand or forehead will know exactly what they are doing. I believe the person will knowingly take a side.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If you are saved (by accepting Jesus) you won't be here to worry about it then. We'll have flown the coop, so to speak.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> So let me ask you this (and I am asking because of my ignorance on the subject). Can we change this or is it written in stone? Meaning, is it possible to rewrite this prophecy by enough people not accepting the mark and fighting back or this will happen and there is nothing anyone can do?


God has spoken, it has been written , and it will come to pass. Watch and prepare, both physically and spiritually.

John 14:6 Jesus told him, "I am the way, the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through Me. HCSB

Revelation 21:6 And He said to me, "It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. I will give water as a gift to the thirsty from the spring of life. HCSB

John 1:14 The Word became flesh and took up residence among us. We observed His glory, the glory as the One and Only Son from the Father, full of grace and truth. HCSB


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I just had this conversation with some friends that I thought were intelligent. Their position was that chips are put into pets, that it's proven technology, and should be used to locate lost children. They were all for it to my astonishment.


 Down right scary IMO


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> As far as the mark is concerned, it is my opinion that those who take the mark on the hand or forehead will know exactly what they are doing. I believe the person will knowingly take a side.


There is evidence to support your views and those of Maine-Marine. The producers of the new TV show about exorcism spoke to an expert Catholic priest while researching the rite. The priest admitted that most suspected cases of possession by demons were mental illness and drug/alcohol induced, but he said some few were real. He said a person cannot be possessed against their will, that they must invite the unclean spirit in.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

As a Buddhist, I could give a hoot about the "mark"....but as an American, anyone who tries to inject a "chip" into my body is going to be staring down the barrel of my Browning Pro40!

Side note:
I was in WalMart the other day waiting in a checkout lane. A woman at the front of the line was writing a check and taking her sweet time about it. When I got to the front, I mentioned to the clerk that seeing someone writing a check was becoming a very rare sight these days. She looked at me and said she agreed, and only saw one or two checks a day now, but then she said that they have been told by their bosses that in the near future, stores may not even accept cash...only cards. Scary!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> If you are saved (by accepting Jesus) you won't be here to worry about it then. We'll have flown the coop, so to speak.


I don't want to start a big argument, . . . but let me say this: the above statement is accepted by many, . . . but there is absolutely zero, proof positive, perfectly stated scriptures to back up this doctrine (pre-tribulation rapture).

There is also no recorded history of it ever being taught until the early 1800's. No doctrine of any of the old seminaries has this included in any shape, color, or form.

I DO VERY MUCH hope it comes to pass that way, . . . but 1st Thess 4 / 1st Corinthians 15 / and Revelation 11, . . . ALL, . . . say this occurs at the last trumpet, at the final, absolute end day of the earth.

Matthew 13 also says that in fact, . . . the evil ones (tares) will be taken off the earth FIRST, . . . before the saints.

And as well Jesus also said in the book of John that the _raising up_ will not occur until the *last day*, . . . a statement HE stated 5 specific and individual times.

My suggestion to all is to be ready to go, . . . but also be prepared to stay, . . . to endure, . . . and to overcome.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ The much debated, with all interpretations backing up with scripture, the Pre Tribulation, Mid Tribulation, or Post Tribulation rising of the believers. I and others here on this forum are pre tribbers, MM is more of a mid tribber, and Dwight is a post tribber. My faith tells me to watch and prepare as no Man knows the hour, therefore I agree with Dwight on this *"My suggestion to all is to be ready to go, . . . but also be prepared to stay, . . . to endure, . . . and to overcome".
*


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I will die first before getting a chip or a ID mark put on me , LOCK & LOAD my friends .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't think God will allow those terrible times to go on longer than we can endure. Starvation drives people crazy, once your kid is starving you will do anything to get them food. He won't let it go long enough for that to happen. Just sit tight and wait it out.

Matthew 24: 22“If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened. 23At that time if anyone says to you, ‘Look, here is the Messiah!’ or, ‘There he is!’ do not believe it. 24For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. 25See, I have told you ahead of time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> As far as the mark is concerned, it is my opinion that those who take the mark on the hand or forehead will know exactly what they are doing. I believe the person will knowingly take a side.


I agree 100%.. I also think that those who accept the mark will not only do so willingly but will WORSHIP the one that causes it to come about


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> If you are saved (by accepting Jesus) you won't be here to worry about it then. We'll have flown the coop, so to speak.


I would like to see this support by scripture... because I strongly disagree


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> As a Buddhist, I could give a hoot about the "mark"....but as an American, anyone who tries to inject a "chip" into my body is going to be staring down the barrel of my Browning Pro40!


IF/When the mark happens, the temple gets rebuilt, and other biblical things... WILL it cause you to re-look at the bible as a source of truth

and - if taking a mark made your life easier and you had no concerns about its eternal consequences - why would you not take it


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

God has always given Man a choice. It is by design and Man has the opportunity to accept or reject the free gift of salvation. The atonement has been paid. I see it to be no different with "accepting" the mark of the beast. By doing so, Man will be making a choice.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> I don't think God will allow those terrible times to go on longer than we can endure. Starvation drives people crazy, once your kid is starving you will do anything to get them food. He won't let it go long enough for that to happen. Just sit tight and wait it out.
> 
> Matthew 24: 22"If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened. 23At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Messiah!' or, 'There he is!' do not believe it. 24For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. 25See, I have told you ahead of time.


God Allowed 6,000,000 jews to be killed and Jesus says about the ends time

Matthew 24:21 For then shall be great tribulation, *such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be.
*

SO it will be worse then WWII... it will be very very bad...

In North Korea.... if they catch you as a Christian.. they take 3 generations of family. One escapee said she was offered the choice to reject Christ or have her children hung to death.The favorite was bringing in a steam roller and laying the Christians bound on the road...

The biggest problem withe the church in the USA is not persecution,... its deception!!!!!!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks, but my "choice" is not to have ANY marks or chips....well....except for the one tattoo on my lower leg....but that's a different story.

I will ask though that if all of you are right about the rapture etc...., would you mind giving me your addresses so I can quickly increase my stock of food and guns while I have to deal with what's left!!

I fully respect your rights to whatever beliefs you have. (Including my wife's, who is Catholic), but to be honest, as someone who is not Christian, Muslim, or Jewish, I read a lot of the posts here and other sites, and the rhetoric is substantially similar to that which is proffered by other beliefs....ie the Muslims call for a new Caliphate and the return of the 12th Imam (The Mahdi). Similar to the Christians Temple Rebuild, and the return of the Christ.

To an outsider, there isn't a lot of difference...they sound the same, just different players. The Muzzies call for Shariah, and the jihadists behead and terrorize. The Christians blow up abortion clinics, and support the death penalty. I am not trying to incite an argument. I'm just elucidating what those of us who do not profess a belief in a god see amongst the organized religions. As for my beliefs...it's just the Golden Rule to extreme....Karma.

Cheers!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Thanks, but my "choice" is not to have ANY marks or chips....well....except for the one tattoo on my lower leg....but that's a different story.
> 
> I will ask though that if all of you are right about the rapture etc...., would you mind giving me your addresses so I can quickly increase my stock of food and guns while I have to deal with what's left!!
> 
> ...


Elf,

I respect your right to your beliefs, as we are all given a choice.

May I suggest that perhaps one should look a little deeper than just as religions as a whole. God desires a personal relationship with each of us, that is why we were made in his image.

Here is a perspective on this relationship - Man typically likes to see then believe, with God he desires that you believe then he will allow you to see.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I started to respond again, but realized that I would likely be too flippant, and that's not really appropriate.

Better to just say that we must all choose our own path....and there are many. I was raised a Catholic, and later studied many others, looking for what I perceived to be truth, and the best road for me. I found my path which gives me great joy and sustenance. Others will follow a different road. That's THEIR karma, and thankfully in our country, can be their CHOICE.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> God Allowed 6,000,000 jews to be killed and Jesus says about the ends time
> 
> Matthew 24:21 For then shall be great tribulation, *such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be.
> *
> ...


I wouldn't ever argue that God permits terrible things to happen. But how do you interpret this below? It says he'll shorten those days for the sake of the elect.

Matthew 24: 22"If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened. 23At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Messiah!' or, 'There he is!' do not believe it. 24For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. 25See, I have told you ahead of time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> Thanks, but my "choice" is not to have ANY marks or chips....well....except for the one tattoo on my lower leg....but that's a different story.
> 
> I will ask though that if all of you are right about the rapture etc...., would you mind giving me your addresses so I can quickly increase my stock of food and guns while I have to deal with what's left!!
> 
> ...


I respond to this not to be an a hole or start and argument.. I merely want to point out some logic that I would ask you to consider.

Similar does not = same . AC and DC are both electric - but while DC will give you a tingle at 220 volts, ac will kill you deader then a doorknob and cause your hair to smoke
All religions can be wrong but they all can not be right/correct, since all describe god different we all can not have the same god.

A person that blows up an abortion clinic is not being obedient to the teachings of Christ - so no matter what they CALL THEMSELVES they are not Followers of Jesus. 
A muslim that blows up a building is being obedient to the teachings of Mohamed.

The problem people within the Christian community are not part of the ORGANIZED faith.. it seems they are more part of the disorganized or fringe faith

Hitler claimed to be a christian... I think we can agree he was not

As to the rapture and our food.. LOL... by the time it happens, we will have lived through satan's wrath (The GREAT TRIBULATION)

You can believe whatever you want, some people believe ( halfheartedly) in a flying spaghetti monster - I would just say that if you start to see the temple rebuilt, a man of power lead the world and claim to be god, the Jews start to offer sacrifice again...I would take a hard look at the teachings found in the bible...it could save your life....... twice

so in closing, REAL Christianity is surrendering all to the King and not seeking your own way. I would even say that accepting Jesus for personal salvation is just a greedy form of self love and really does not meet the desire of God for us to LOVE him with all our hearts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Thanks, but my "choice" is not to have ANY marks or chips....well....except for the one tattoo on my lower leg....but that's a different story.
> 
> I will ask though that if all of you are right about the rapture etc...., would you mind giving me your addresses so I can quickly increase my stock of food and guns while I have to deal with what's left!!
> 
> ...


Elf, it seems you are a violent man and are willing to attack others for not agreeing with you. 
Sri Lanka: 5,000 Christians pray after attacks by Buddhist extremists

Are these Buddhists acting in accordance with that philosophy?

Now, you attempt to lump Christianity with Islam because of how many blown up abortion clinics? I'd like you to take the time and study the New Testament. After serious research (read it for yourself rather than trying a quick Google search) and give me a verse and a witness verse that suggests blowing up the butcher shops is condoned by Jesus' teaching.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another thought I've had...

Some of you might have been reading about the recent technological advancements making mind control possible with implants. You know how the recipients of the mark are doomed without reprieve? I wonder if that is the reason. Even if they wanted to repent, they can't do so.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> I wouldn't ever argue that God permits terrible things to happen. But how do you interpret this below? It says he'll shorten those days for the sake of the elect.
> 
> Matthew 24: 22"If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened. 23At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Messiah!' or, 'There he is!' do not believe it. 24For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. 25See, I have told you ahead of time.


If you continue reading it appears that the catching away of the elect happens AFTER the GREAT TRIBULATION and before the end of 70th week.. so for the elect they will not see God's Wrath and the time is cut short for them

Mat 24:29 Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the *sun be darkened*, and the moon shall not give her light, and the *stars shall fall from heaven*, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken: 
Mat 24:30 And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. 
Mat 24:31 And he shall send his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they shall gather together his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.

The Great Tribulation is NOT God's wrath.. it is satan's wrath.... his time is short.

it appears that God's wrath starts after the 6th seal

Rev 6:12 And I beheld when he had opened the sixth seal, and, lo, there was a great earthquake; and the *sun became black as sackcloth* of hair, and the moon became as blood; 
Rev 6:13 And *the stars of heaven fell unto the earth*, even as a fig tree casteth her untimely figs, when she is shaken of a mighty wind. 
Rev 6:14 And the heaven departed as a scroll when it is rolled together; and every mountain and island were moved out of their places. 
Rev 6:15 And the kings of the earth, and the great men, and the rich men, and the chief captains, and the mighty men, and every bondman, and every free man, hid themselves in the dens and in the rocks of the mountains; 
Rev 6:16 And said to the mountains and rocks, Fall on us, and hide us from the face of him that sitteth on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb: 
Rev 6:17 For *the great day of his wrath is come*; and who shall be able to stand?

now notice both matthew and revelation have the stars falling.. so I have to ask, how many times will the sun lose its light and the stars fall


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Elf, it seems you are a violent man and are willing to attack others for not agreeing with you.
> Sri Lanka: 5,000 Christians pray after attacks by Buddhist extremists
> 
> Are these Buddhists acting in accordance with that philosophy?
> ...


You assume I haven't studied the bible....and that would be a very wrong assumption. I studied it in depth...not just the King James, but with Hebrew, Greek, and Aramaic references and texts... I can quote many passages from memory.

I also take exception to your accusation that I am willing to attack others for not agreeing with me. Please show me in this thread where I attacked ANYONE! It is YOU who are doing the attacking sir!

I don't think a PREPPING forum is the place to be proselytizing.... I don't need to be SAVED, but thanks anyway. You don't have to be Christian to be a prepper....but some of you apparently think so.

Done.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> You assume I haven't studied the bible....and that would be a very wrong assumption. I studied it in depth...not just the King James, but with Hebrew, Greek, and Aramaic references and texts... I can quote many passages from memory.
> 
> I also take exception to your accusation that I am willing to attack others for not agreeing with me. Please show me in this thread where I attacked ANYONE! It is YOU who are doing the attacking sir!
> 
> ...


Woah! You lumped everyone all together and declared you are an outsider looking in. Seems you aren't as much an outsider byway of Buddhism as you'd have us believe, if violence is the standard.

You claimed you researched Christianity in depth and in different languages; that's nice, but it didn't answer the question.

Remember, this section is SHTF in Prophesy. Your very first post in this thread starts out with, "As a Buddhist, I could give a hoot about the "mark"...."

Your second post, I quoted.

Now, there are threads I don't enter. A lot of them, actually. Solar panels, for example. It isn't that I don't believe in them, I just have no knowledge. In this thread, you don't believe in this, yet you have an opinion and attack those who do. _Attack_, you ask? Yup. You declare those who blew up a couple abortion clinics as Christians, insinuating they are examples of Christianity, and compare them with Muslims committing acts of violence against non-Muslims in accordance with the teaching of Muhammad.

I'm not going to try and convert you; especially considering you have studied the Bible as ardently as you did. Nobody, as a matter of fact, reached out of this thread to "share the Gospel" with you. You entered the thread, remember??

I had this section created because many of us DO see this as reason for prepping. It's a place where we can look at these things without "religion" entering the rest of the board and offending those who do not believe and do not see it as a reason to prep.

I really didn't expect an answer to my question, sir. I was simply making a point.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> I don't think a PREPPING forum is the place to be proselytizing.... I don't need to be SAVED, but thanks anyway. You don't have to be Christian to be a prepper....but some of you apparently think so.
> Done.


Warning ***** Many people prepare for religious beliefs as well as secular. Know this when you exercise YOUR CHOICE and CHOOSE to enter a section titled SHTF in Prophesy. Caution should be exercised as you may hear the truth.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> You assume I haven't studied the bible....and that would be a very wrong assumption. I studied it in depth...not just the King James, but with Hebrew, Greek, and Aramaic references and texts... I can quote many passages from memory.
> 
> I also take exception to your accusation that I am willing to attack others for not agreeing with me. Please show me in this thread where I attacked ANYONE! It is YOU who are doing the attacking sir!
> 
> ...


Did you study it to seek truth, study it to find errors..how/why you study something matters...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok...if anybody will re read the above Scripture quote..they will soon see ALL who dont take the mark or worship the image of the beast are going to be killed. So who is going to be running around markless?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you continue reading it appears that the catching away of the elect happens AFTER the GREAT TRIBULATION and before the end of 70th week.. so for the elect they will not see God's Wrath and the time is cut short for them
> 
> Mat 24:29 Immediately after the tribulation of those days shall the *sun be darkened*, and the moon shall not give her light, and the *stars shall fall from heaven*, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken:
> Mat 24:30 And then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming in the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.
> ...


There's an Catholic prophecy called the "3 days Darkness". Many saints have predicted it. Crazy scary stuff.
Bl. Anna-Maria Taigi, Elizabeth Canori-Mora, Rosa-Colomba Asdente, Palma d'Oria, Father Nectou, St. Hildegard, Pere Lamy, Marie Baourdi, Marie Martel, Marie-Julie Jahenny,Padre Pio. It's not doctrine by any means, but it's crazy scary stuff and I don't know any traditional Catholic family that doesn't keep a set of blessed beeswax candles on hand _just in case_. Modern Catholics, not so much.

THE IMMEDIATE SIGN
http://www.3daysofdarkness.com/
The wind will howl and roar. Lightning and thunderbolts of an unprecedented magnitude will strike the earth. The whole earth will shake, heavenly bodies will be disturbed (this will be the beginning of the Three Days). Every Demon, every evil spirit will be released from hell and allowed to roam the earth. Terrifying apparitions will take place. Many will die from sheer fright. Fire will rain forth from the sky, all large cities will be destroyed, poisonous gases will fill the air, cries and lamentations everywhere. The unbelievers will burn in the open like withered grass. The entire earth will be afflicted; it will look like a huge graveyard.

As soon as you notice (these signs), go indoors, lock all doors and windows, pull down the blinds, stick adhesive paper on vents and around windows and doors. Do not answer calls from outside, do not look at the windows, or you will die on the spot: keep your eyes down to make sure you do not see the windows; the Wrath of God is mighty and no one should attempt to behold it. Light blesed wax candles; nothing else will burn, but the candles will not be extinguished once lit. Nothing will put them out in the houses of the faithful, but they will not burn in the houses of the godless. Sprinkle holy water about the house and especially in the vicinity of doors and windows: the devils fear holy water. Bless yourself with it and anoint your five senses with it: eyes, ears, nose, mouth, hands, feet, and forehead. Keep on hand a sufficient supply of drinking water and, if possible, food also (but you can live without food for three days.) Kneel down and pray incessantly with outstretched arms, or prostrate on the floor. Make acts of contrition, faith, hope, and charity. Above all say the Rosary and meditate on the Sorrowful mysteries.

Some people, especially children, will be taken up to Heaven beforehand to spare them the horror of these days. People caught outdoors will die instantly. Three-quarters of the human race will be exterminated, more men than women. No one will escape the terror of these days.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> There's an Catholic prophecy called the "3 days Darkness". Many saints have predicted it. Crazy scary stuff.
> Bl. Anna-Maria Taigi, Elizabeth Canori-Mora, Rosa-Colomba Asdente, Palma d'Oria, Father Nectou, St. Hildegard, Pere Lamy, Marie Baourdi, Marie Martel, Marie-Julie Jahenny,Padre Pio. It's not doctrine by any means, but it's crazy scary stuff and I don't know any traditional Catholic family that doesn't keep a set of blessed beeswax candles on hand _just in case_. Modern Catholics, not so much.
> 
> THE IMMEDIATE SIGN
> ...


Annie, I have some of the sticky stuff to put on my vents but can you post a link to where I can get some holy water?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Annie, I have some of the sticky stuff to put on my vents but can you post a link to where I can get some holy water?


Sure thing watchman. Just post your address and I'll mail you some.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> There's an Catholic prophecy called the "3 days Darkness". Many saints have predicted it. Crazy scary stuff.
> Bl. Anna-Maria Taigi, Elizabeth Canori-Mora, Rosa-Colomba Asdente, Palma d'Oria, Father Nectou, St. Hildegard, Pere Lamy, Marie Baourdi, Marie Martel, Marie-Julie Jahenny,Padre Pio. It's not doctrine by any means, but it's crazy scary stuff and I don't know any traditional Catholic family that doesn't keep a set of blessed beeswax candles on hand _just in case_. Modern Catholics, not so much.
> 
> THE IMMEDIATE SIGN
> ...


I could show you scriptures that prove the above wrong...

I do have to wonder about this you said "As soon as you notice (these signs), go indoors" and then you said - "People caught outdoors will die instantly" it seems to me if you are outdoors and you notice it happening, you are going to die instantly how do you go indoors


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

@Denton...

OK.. I'll take the heat. My mistake.

I don't generally to to the FORUM page with the list of all the subs. I just hit the New Posts button to see what's up, never looking at where they are posted. I didn't realize that this was in a sub-forum regarding prophecy, so it was my mistake. Guilty as charged.

Before I go though, I will answer your question. I wasn't looking for errors...I was looking for truth, and for me, I didn't find it. That's OK, because I DID find what was right for me. And Buddhists are like other religions and practices... Many sects, and some are sometimes violent. Mine, not so much, but certainly not pacifists.

See y'all on the other subs!

Cheers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I wouldn't ever argue that God permits terrible things to happen. But how do you interpret this below? It says he'll shorten those days for the sake of the elect.
> 
> Matthew 24: 22"If those days had not been cut short, no one would survive, but for the sake of the elect those days will be shortened. 23At that time if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Messiah!' or, 'There he is!' do not believe it. 24For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. 25See, I have told you ahead of time.


Well from my limited Bible study...would guess the Elect is the Church. But not the Roman Catholic Church..but used in a wider sense as applying to all who been born from above. Saved..regenerated..and who enjoy a saving Relationship with Jesus. It dont come about by being Baptized. Baptismal regeneration is a heresy which crept into the early Church thanks to old Constantine most likely. Baptism is reserved for Believers. To shorten the days means He will be coming quick. What else needs interpreting in that passage?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Sure thing watchman. Just post your address and I'll mail you some.:tango_face_wink:


I really like you Annie. Glad you are here.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Watchman..no need to be paying the postage on all those glass jars. Just fill up a jar and take a pic of it. Post the pic and we will all bless it. Holy water. There ya go.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Hey Watchman..no need to be paying the postage on all those glass jars. Just fill up a jar and take a pic of it. Post the pic and we will all bless it. Holy water. There ya go.


I have 14 cans of dehydrated Holy Water.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I really like you Annie. Glad you are here.


Aw shucks Watchman, thanks. Nice to be here!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I could show you scriptures that prove the above wrong...


Go for it.... Personally, I think we have a chastisement coming soon, but not the end yet.



> I do have to wonder about this you said "As soon as you notice (these signs), go indoors" and then you said - "People caught outdoors will die instantly" it seems to me if you are outdoors and you notice it happening, you are going to die instantly how do you go indoors


Hey, I dunno. Maybe if you're really, really fast you can get inside quick.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have 14 cans of dehydrated Holy Water.


That and ten bucks will get you a cup of Starbucks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> That and ten bucks will get you a cup of Starbucks.


Oh, SNAP!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I could show you scriptures that prove the above wrong...
> 
> I do have to wonder about this you said "As soon as you notice (these signs), go indoors" and then you said - "People caught outdoors will die instantly" it seems to me if you are outdoors and you notice it happening, you are going to die instantly how do you go indoors


Just the same way you go about counting the number of angels that can dance on the head of a pin


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, SNAP!


:tango_face_smile: So'kay Starbucks is too bitter anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> :tango_face_smile: So'kay Starbucks is too bitter anyway.


I agree100%


----------

